# Doolittle method for queen rearing



## mgalimbe (May 8, 2012)

I was just reading doolittles book scientific queen rearing and in that book he stated that he had great luck placing grafted larvae in the queenfight finishing colony. Everything more current I've been reading states the use of a swarm box or at least putting the grafted cells in a queenless colony to be started.

It would be great if I could raise queens from grafted larvae to day 15 in a queenright colony from day one. I know that I would have to move brood up above the queen excluder every 10 days and thats not a problem. 

Does anyone have any thoughts on this and has anyone had any success raising queens in from start to finish in a queenright colony.

I'm preparing to do my first graft may 31st so thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Doolittle's usual method was a queenless starter/finisher.

In 1889 Doolittle added this to his book:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesdoolittle.htm#APPENDIX


----------



## mgalimbe (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Mike, I'm actually reading the book (scientific Queen Rearing)from the link you provided in another post.


----------

